# Scratch built DD40 - By George Riley Curry



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm finally getting around to posting the documents George Riley Curry was kind enough to send me some time ago. 

He used these to build his DD40 out or two SD-45s. 

See at the bottom of the page: 
http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/DD40.htm 

You can reach this page via my homepage through the Garden Railroad: Misc page. 


Raymond


----------



## cabforward (Feb 18, 2008)

Raymond 
Thank you for posting 
This was the l;ast hurdle that I need to start building my model of the DD-40 
Have always wanted to know I am going to build one. 
Matt


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

W 

O 

W 

!


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

But will it take a 2' radius?  

Seriously, great job. That's got to be impressive to see in person. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Ted_Roy (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful big brute. I agree it must to extremely impressive in person, if it is so in pictures. Great work! 

Ted.


----------



## Snoq Pass (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow!!!!! 

Active link 
http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/DD40.htm


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I like his approach, I still would like to build a DD35. first generation.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Raymond, 

Thanks for posting, very nice!


----------

